# Needing steps for painting cabinets white that don't yellow



## martin1b (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm looking to paint our maple cabinets white. Looking for a paint that 1) doesn't yellow over time, 2) can withstand usage around handles so paint doesn't come off.

What paint would you recommend? Should I follow up with a clear coat?

This is my current plan. Please let me know what I should change:

1) Hand cleaning
2) Use TSP (degrease)
3) Light sanding
4) Clean with tack cloth and compressed air
5) Prime coat, light sanding (recommend a primer?)
6) 2 paint coats, light sanding between. (recommend a paint that doesn't yellow?)
7) Clear coat (is this needed?)

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I recommend hiring a pro for something like that.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

